# Home made stoves



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

Anyone tried to make their own homemade stove? My son and I biult a few out of aluminium bottles. But I used the wrong fuel in the test. I have some "Heet" but have not tried it out yet. But its supposed to burn cleaner then the coleman fuel I used.

These pictures are from my son and I were testing out the stove. The coleman fuel burned dirty and burned too fast. In case your wondering, the stove is sitting on the fire box of my bar-b-q pit.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I have never tried to build my own stove, but I looked in one of the fold up ones that work with the cans of sterno:

http://www.armynavymall.com/rc365.html

It just seemed so simple and compact for $10, but then I wouldn't get the conquest of building it either!


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

You can do Internet searches on this or even checkout YouTube and find plenty of successful homemade stoves.

The biggest problem with Coleman fuel, aka "White gas" is that it must be pressurized and vaporized and slowly distributed for it to burn correctly. It is NOT a good option for a fuel in the manner you are using it.

Alcohol (not sure what type) is commonly used for homemade stoves because it burns slow and steady. It also burns cleaner than "white gas". You can probably get some idea, but a sterno can does not do well because the fuel need some ventilation holes. Again, finding a homemade stove during on an internet search will probably give you the information you need.

Personally, what I don't like about most of these homemade stoves is they take too long to construct and are too fragile and I would have to keep making them. I could easily crush one in my backpack and I wouldn't want to store it in my metal dining kit for protection (stink/fuel smell). If you want something compact that stores in your mess kit, get a "PocketRocket". But you'll need fuel canisters. Besides, I need something very reliable when I'm in the backwoods and if I'm not in the backwoods I have the room for a sturdy production level stove. My stoves better work when I need them!

Have fun with your experiments, but please remain safe.


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

have you tried the 50gal barrel stove yet and weld the grill to the top.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

HA HA HA... I think they are meaning portable stove.

I guess fastening a couple of handles on that 50 gallon barrel stove would make it portable. And some wheels and a hitch would make it towable too.


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

Well you could get a Rv company like RV Parts, RV Accessories, Custom RV Parts @ All Rite Custom Manufacturing to attach the drum to the back end of your trailer and make it into a portable smoker or crawdad steamer. Imo go big or go home. You can never have too big. :thumbup1:


----------

